# Gdub Half Year Profits Up



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Good news for GW - profits are up 40% on the half year report according to the evening standard.
The only bad new is sales are down in Oz and EU - can't think why.....:dunno:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Damm and here I was hoping that their profit would have decreased so that they would be forced to get a decent markating strategy. I mean it's shit just like their prices and if their profit would go down they would have to change their way of doing things.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Without wishing to offend anyone, but GW could wrap up a turd in a blister pack, put a £20 price tag on it, and it would sell like hot cakes - it's just the nature of a number of the fan(atics) who play...


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Without wishing to offend anyone, but GW could wrap up a turd in a blister pack, put a £20 price tag on it, and it would sell like hot cakes - it's just the nature of a number of the fan(atics) who play...


As long as it had pre-heresy in the name...

Profits are good in this economy, otherwise they'd go bust and then where would we all be?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, lower sales in OZ is good news. Lets hope it the same in NA. That way, GW might re-think it's colonialist approach to international marketing.

Phil


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Erm... If EU sales and OZ sales are down... that basically leaves NA and maybe some asian countries. If anything, these numbers seem to hint at biggers sales from the yanks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Erm... If EU sales and OZ sales are down... that basically leaves NA and maybe some asian countries. If anything, these numbers seem to hint at biggers sales from the yanks.


I am with you mate. If sales are down everywhere else, then it must be us buying more plastic crack.


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

*mmmmm plastic crack*

mmmmm plastic crack. At least it is good quality plastic crack. Wish it was cheaper though.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Carna said:


> As long as it had pre-heresy in the name...


hear hear! Those are the worst models I have since the old dark eldar and the old chaos daemons.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

But Oz prices aren't just a function of the company setting prices high (Colonialist attitude; really?). Oz has really _really_ high import duties, this plus the cost of shipping (even by sea it's going to be expensive) and moving the stuff around this huge country, plus the taxes that have to be paid on the Stores (again very high as compared to the rest of the world). These things plus the currency fluctuations, make a high price, above that of what you would expect from a 1-1 currency conversion, is inevitable. I live in Oz and would love to see lower prices, but I live in the real world and such a thing is not on the horizon.
Two other points:
1. It would be possible for Oz' prices to go down if the rest of the world had a price hike, subsidising our prices. The rest of the world would not stand for that; would Ozzies stand for a high price here subsidising the price of an Ozzie export to Europe or NA? I know I wouldn't.
2. People buying _less_ stuff is precisely the _opposite_ of what they should be doing if they want prices to go down. Shipping more to Oz would mean that the price would average out as lower-per-unit, a price reduction to you and me. People buying less will mean lower amounts shipped here, meaning the price-per-unit is _higher_, eventually passing on to you and I as a price rise.

GFP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sales down but profits up, well to be honest people thats the business dream, if you can make more money selling less in this market you deserve cake and get to eat it.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well 40% increase over what? against last years spread...and GW uses that altered fiscal year right so this is a comparison against the halfway point of last years...

lets see last year at this time NO new GKs, DE, Toasters...and maybe something else 40k wise? im forgetting lots of stuff on fantasy but, i dont really pay attention to it.

this makes it pretty easy to guess why there's an increase when they have released a lot of nice new models and redone several army lines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just looked through the report and its pretty good reading, Profits are up sales are up over all, tiny drop in sales down under (£100k) drop in sales in Europe £500k (but Europe is having a tough time at the moment as we all know), but increases in UK and US (huge increase in US) and other parts of the world.

also noticed that GW vs Paulson games has been settled in Chicago,they have "agreed" on what Paulson games can sell without breaching GW trade marks and IP etc.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

From what I read, NA actually has a good sales increase. Too bad, means GW won't have to rethink it's ROW policy. Also means I'll keep buying almost no GW products. I just won't pay Canadian prices, so if I can't find it at a bargain on eBay, my money goes to other hobbies...


Phil


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Boreas... 

There is a real simple way to make GW re-think its ROW policy (and something I plan to do when I move up my industry to the $2k per day jobs).. start becoming a stock holder in GW, its a publicly traded company. 

Now its just not that simple, as there are big power blocks, so I would need to build a good of investors under a single banner, but yes. Fan power doesnt work in the world of money.. I mean I used to run a Commerical department for a football club, and even there every choice was one that was good for the investors, not the fans. The line "the only real fan is an investor" was a common idear!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The concept is interesting, but in the end WH40k/WFB are hobbies and not worth devoting time and money to try and change GW's views (they already use a lot of time and money as is!).

GW thinks it's policy is the best one for them. Yet that policy has the twin effects of bumbing the price by 25-30% AND gives me the impression that GW (like many companies) thinks it can profit from local currency rise (25% in 5 years) by locking down international commerce. It that case, I'd rather just walk away... 

Phil


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

GW will not revoke the ROW embargo, it will not allow independent stockists in Europe (specifically UK) to sell to say Australia undecutting the Australian Market.

Wayland Games has found a way to bypass the ROW embargo legally, i am saddened that others did not follow suit such as Maelstrom Games.

Also don't forget that last financial report suggested that profits were down by some 11% in Australia for 2010/2011, then they introduced the Finecast debarkle and then price increases, which has had an effect on sales.

I have been told that profits in Australia so far are down by 15% for the year of 2011-2012, and it could get slightly worse before the annual global report comes out in May. (ironically at the time of our next round of annual price increases)

But it isn't looking good for GW Australia and to add it is even far worse in New Zealand.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

from an investors point of view then a decision that benefits the fans is a good decision as that leads to increase in repeat custom and average transaction value and therefore profit.

The fact that gw's profit is up and that it shows that it has a small increase in transaction count and a significant increase in atv PROVES that gw's business plan is working and that more people are willing to spend more.

My question is if you seriously dont think gw are doing the best for your hobby and you dont feel you should be supporting them, why are you here, on what is primarliy a 40k fan driven forum??


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Because we like the setting and system that's currently in the hands of greedy imbeciles?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> imbeciles?


 who turn a profit in tough economic conditions, damn those imbeciles they surely are the most stupid people I have ever come across


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> also noticed that GW vs Paulson games has been settled in Chicago,they have "agreed" on what Paulson games can sell without breaching GW trade marks and IP etc.


what was the thing that GW had with Paulson Games (is Paulson Games a different name for Chapterhouse?)


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Fallen said:


> what was the thing that GW had with Paulson Games (is Paulson Games a different name for Chapterhouse?)


http://investor.games-workshop.com/2012/01/06/copyright-litigation-settlement/

http://www.paulsongames.com/page/page/5879537.htm


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> But Oz prices aren't just a function of the company setting prices high (Colonialist attitude; really?). Oz has really _really_ high import duties, this plus the cost of shipping (even by sea it's going to be expensive) and moving the stuff around this huge country, plus the taxes that have to be paid on the Stores (again very high as compared to the rest of the world). These things plus the currency fluctuations, make a high price, above that of what you would expect from a 1-1 currency conversion, is inevitable. I live in Oz and would love to see lower prices, but I live in the real world and such a thing is not on the horizon.
> Two other points:
> 1. It would be possible for Oz' prices to go down if the rest of the world had a price hike, subsidising our prices. The rest of the world would not stand for that; would Ozzies stand for a high price here subsidising the price of an Ozzie export to Europe or NA? I know I wouldn't.
> 2. People buying _less_ stuff is precisely the _opposite_ of what they should be doing if they want prices to go down. Shipping more to Oz would mean that the price would average out as lower-per-unit, a price reduction to you and me. People buying less will mean lower amounts shipped here, meaning the price-per-unit is _higher_, eventually passing on to you and I as a price rise.
> ...


I can't imagine GW passing on a discount if we all started buying more. Its not their...style...

They need to shut the expensive Oz GW stores, lower the Oz prices and leave it the local game shops to sell their product. Other miniature games companies seem to be able to get their games out into the world without needing expensive dedicated shops.

...but GW won't.... ;> specially if figures are improving else where. The GW strategy MUST be working, right?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> I can't imagine GW passing on a discount if we all started buying more. Its not their...style...
> 
> They need to shut the expensive Oz GW stores, lower the Oz prices and leave it the local game shops to sell their product. Other miniature games companies seem to be able to get their games out into the world without needing expensive dedicated shops.
> 
> ...but GW won't.... ;> specially if figures are improving else where. The GW strategy MUST be working, right?


Well, everyone knows a single marketing strategy WILL work anywhere, anytime. Cultural bias, population density and other factors never really come into account.

Anyways, that whole "international" and shopping via internet thingy is just a fad...

Phil


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Good for The Workshop. Nice to see them do well. The healthier GW are the healthier the hobby is. I think they should use some of the money they have to clone phill kelly so he can write every army book and codex. That would be awesome.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

GW Australia does not have post xmas and mid year sales.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

screw this.....moving to Canada in a couple months !!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking out some game blogs and video cast there seems to be a belief that part of that profit is from the franchise rights fantasy flight games has recieved. they have done some great games based on the GW lore.


Doc


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Rhino 88 said:


> screw this.....moving to Canada in a couple months !!


Well, it's almost as bad in Canada as in OZ... Without the excuse of far distance and import duties. GW Canada is often 20% more expensive than GW US. At the very least, you can order from US re-sellers.

Phil


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

boreas said:


> Well, it's almost as bad in Canada as in OZ... Without the excuse of far distance and import duties. GW Canada is often 20% more expensive than GW US. At the very least, you can order from US re-sellers.
> 
> Phil


Hahaha. I see your 20% and raise you 72%.

American Tactical Marine squad = $37.25 US ~ $36 AUD
Australian Tactical Marine squad = $62 AUD


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Hahaha. I see your 20% and raise you 72%.
> 
> American Tactical Marine squad = $37.25 US ~ $36 AUD
> Australian Tactical Marine squad = $62 AUD


Currently at Wayland Games
UK Tactical Marine Squad = $28.28AuD ($31.35AuD including shipping)

Currently GW Australia Shelf Price
Australian Tactical Marine Squad = $62AuD

That is a grand total of a 119.5% mark up


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I miss shopping at Wayland.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah... I'm positively crying to get some Vampire Counts. Love the look of the army. JUst wainting to find somewhere with a price similar to Wayland/Maelstrom. If I can't, too bad, the money goes elsewhere... I'm slowly diminishing my addiction to plasticrack (with some help from Bethesda)


Phil


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I miss shopping at Wayland.


Great News on this.

Wayland have indicated that they will have their RoW section up and running in the 1Q of 2012, also their RoW prices will be exactly the same as their general section, with the same postage charge.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Great News on this.
> 
> Wayland have indicated that they will have their RoW section up and running in the 1Q of 2012, also their RoW prices will be exactly the same as their general section, with the same postage charge.












Huzza!


----------

